# Skinny dipping



## uhmanda00 (Aug 3, 2008)

They always jump in at the most convenient times, don't they? haha


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

he looks adorable,


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like someone wanted to do a midnight swim, but since he cant read the clock went alittle early. Anytime is the right time to take a dip


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that was a good chioice.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

He looks a bit remourseful in that 2nd picture. Or is that a 'busted' look? LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

OMGosh... he is just tooo PRECIOUS!!!! I love the closeup!!! They are just soo... live for the moment.... ya gotta love 'em!!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Nothing like a midnight dip to make a boy sleep good!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

ShadowsParents said:


> He looks a bit remourseful in that 2nd picture. Or is that a 'busted' look? LOL


I think that one was a "hey, that flash is hurting my eyes" look crossed with a "if I don't look right at her and stand really still, maybe she won't see me in here" look!

That's my baby!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

nothing like a little dip in the water before retiring for the night!


----------

